# Ayp wheel hub.



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Does anyone have a part# for the flange bearings that you can replace the standard wheel bushings with? I am looking to put bearings in my front wheel hubs instead of the factory bushings.Craftsman ys4500


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

Would you mean some of these?









They're for 3/4 inch spindles, and they're considerably longer than the other bearings commonly sold for our tractors.

Does yours have 5/8 ths or 3/4 ths spindles?

http://www.mfgsupply.com/mower/mowerbearings/mowerbearingsmisc/9-7869.html
http://www.justmowerparts.com/product_info.php?products_id=2553

The following links are for lighter duty sealed bearings. These bearings have roughly 11/16 ths less bearing surface or 1.375 less area per wheel. I'm sure you can do the math on your own, but I like having things spelled out for me, but you may want to check my flippant calculations. 

3/4 ths

http://www.millertire.com/products/wheels/lawn-garden/3-4-precision-flanged-ball-bearing/

5/8 ths

http://www.millertire.com/products/wheels/lawn-garden-wheels/5-8-precision-flanged-ball-bearing/


I hope this helped. I'm not the brightest tool in "teh" shed, and my reading comprehension skills aren't the best.

Cheers,
bolillo


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

bolillo_loco said:


> Would you mean some of these?
> 
> View attachment 21273
> 
> ...



They are 3/4th those are the very bearings I am looking for. Thank you. bolillo you sure made it easier for me to get them. You need to come hang out here more if you have time. I hope you, and yours are well. 
wjjones


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

wjjones said:


> They are 3/4th those are the very bearings I am looking for. Thank you. bolillo you sure made it easier for me to get them. You need to come hang out here more if you have time. I hope you, and yours are well.
> wjjones


Thank you and to you and yours as well, but one should be very cautious about one asks for... 

I'm glad somebody could use those links. For several years, I've had them bookmarked and the links saved on a Micro $oft Word document, so I don't lose them. 

Personally, I like this method I've seen out there on the "Net." These are not my personal photos, and I can't remember whose blog I got them from 'cause I like giving credit to those who _actually_ did the work and or had the original idea. 

























Despite the empty Mountain Dew bottle, the method I've attached photos for, looks to be the easiest procedure for using real bearings secured by a castle nut. I'll have to try it sometime. 

Cheers,
bolillo


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

bolillo_loco said:


> Thank you and to you and yours as well, but one should be very cautious about one asks for...
> 
> I'm glad somebody could use those links. For several years, I've had them bookmarked and the links saved on a Micro $oft Word document, so I don't lose them.
> 
> ...




It looks really good, and stronger than factory. Thank you for the links bolillo..:thumbsup:


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm piecing together two axle and steering rebuilds. Since this was a recent thread, I thought I'd share some photos of the wheel bearings that came today.

I purchased mine from MFG because the roller cage bearing was clearly marked "Berliss Bearing Co. Livingston N.J." The other link was offering Stens brand, and everything I've ever gotten from Stens was both cheap in fit and finish as well as being labeled made in China. I'm not saying the Berliss Bearing was or wasn't made in the USA, but I've come to know the Stens name...

**Note*, if the bearings look discolored or scarred, that's the heavy oil and or grease coating they came in as well as my limited photography skills.


























































Bearings have a relief in them for the grease fitting port









They took less than two days from mouse click to door, and the shipping was 5.95 whether I bought 1 bearing or a dozen. 

Cheers,
bolillo


----------

